# Hilfe! Wie sah das  ELEMENT RACE ´97 original aus?



## SFG (12. Juli 2010)

Hallo @all, 
ich hab mir gerade ein ROCKY MOUNTAIN ELEMENT RACE von 1997 geschossen.
Leider ist das gute stück "nackt" d.h. der Vorbesitzer hat alle Aufkleber entfernt (oder sie sind abgefallen  ).

Die Rahmenfarbe ist weis mit blauem Hinterbau.


Hat jemand zufällig noch Bilder auf denen man den orig. Zustand sehen kann? 
Oder hat jemand zufällig einen Tip, wo ich die Aufkeber bekommen kann?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Trailblizz (12. Juli 2010)

Das weiss/blaue Element Race ist von 1998, nicht 97. Bilder findest Du auf BikePedia und im 98er Katalog in dieser schönen Sammlung alter MTB-Kataloge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFG (12. Juli 2010)

Doppel WOW !

Danke für zwei Link´s !

Mit den Aufklebern sieht es gleich viel angezogener aus.
Nur hat meines keine blaue Gabel. 
Da muss ich vielleicht mal den Lakierer meines Vertrauens konsultieren....

Danke noch mal!

Gruß Steffen

Und falls jemand noch nen Tip hat wo ich ggf. original Aufkleber bekommen kann...


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. Juli 2010)

nirgends, musste dir selbst machen!


----------



## MidnightMover (15. Juli 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> nirgends, musste dir selbst machen!



Frag mal bei www.radsportkimmerle.de! Da gibts nicht nur Ersatzteile für die ollen Elements, sondern ich hab auch noch nen fast kompletten Aufklebersatz fürn altes Element t.o. bekommen.
Ein kompletter Satz hat mit 60 aber auch seinen Preis


----------



## stratege-0815 (15. Juli 2010)

SFG schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> ich hab mir gerade ein ROCKY MOUNTAIN ELEMENT RACE von 1997 geschossen.
> Leider ist das gute stück "nackt" d.h. der Vorbesitzer hat alle Aufkleber entfernt (oder sie sind abgefallen  ).
> 
> ...



Ach du hast das ersteigert. Ich habe es auch gesehen, aber aus 3 Gründen nicht mitgeboten:

1. hätte ich lieber 19" gehabt
2. wegen Delle/Kratzer im Unterrohr
3. und da ist das schlimmste - wegen der fehlenden Decals. Das keigt man nie für einen akzeptablen Preis hin. Original gehört auch eine blaube Gabel dran.


----------



## SFG (16. Juli 2010)

stratege-0815 schrieb:


> Ach du hast das ersteigert. Ich habe es auch gesehen, aber aus 3 Gründen nicht mitgeboten:
> 
> 1. hätte ich lieber 19" gehabt
> 2. wegen Delle/Kratzer im Unterrohr
> 3. und da ist das schlimmste - wegen der fehlenden Decals. Das keigt man nie für einen akzeptablen Preis hin. Original gehört auch eine blaube Gabel dran.


 
Hallo und anke für die aufmunternden Infos 

Aber im Ernst, ich bin nicht so der Originalitäts Fetischist.
Ich hab schon immer meine Bikes umgebaut, abgespekt und sie mir passend gemacht.
Allerdings werde ich nur Teile anbauen, die es `98 schon gab. (Also keine moderne Gabel oder so)

Die schriftzüge hab ich schon in Auftrag gegeben, die Delle im Unterrohr ist authentisch -normale Kampfspuren die immer mal passieren können, und die Gabel hätte ich sowieso gewechselt, weil ich schon immer mal eine alte Parallelogrammgabel haben wollte und jetzt endlich das passende Rad habe um eine einzubauen.

Die Sattelstütze und den Vorbau+Lenker werd ich gegen schwarze Teile, wie sie auch original verbaut waren tauschen - Alu poliert passt nicht zum weissen Rahmen.

Ansonsten war das Rocky in einem guten Zustand und ich denke es wird ein nettes Rädchen wenn es fertig ist 

Ich kann ja mal Bilder machen wenn ich so weit bin.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. Juli 2010)

MidnightMover schrieb:


> Frag mal bei www.radsportkimmerle.de! Da gibts nicht nur Ersatzteile für die ollen Elements, sondern ich hab auch noch nen fast kompletten Aufklebersatz fürn altes Element t.o. bekommen.
> Ein kompletter Satz hat mit 60 aber auch seinen Preis



Das ist Rocky Mtn. Ich wollte irgendwann ein Jahr später müsste dann also 2000 gewesen sein, für mein Element T.o nur die Unterrohraufkleber, also nur das Rocky Mountain und Bikeaction wollte dafür irgendwas um die 100DM, dann hab ichs eben clean gelassen. Im Nachhinein finde ich die Optik eh besser


----------



## elementer (5. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen ....

@ SFG: hast Du eine Quelle für originale Aufkleber gefunden oder lässt Du einfach welche bei irgendeiner Werbeagentur machen? Ich stehe seit geraumer Zeit vor einem ähnlichen Problem - alten Element Rahmen neu lackieren und mit Aufklebern versehen - konnte aber nirgends die alten Schriftzüge (geschweige denn die kompletten Decals) finden. 

Danke schon mal 

Rob


----------



## JW12010 (5. August 2010)

ich hab da was  

[IMG=http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/8690/dsc0076x.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JW12010 (5. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFG (6. August 2010)

Hallo, ich hab meinen Umbau soweit abgeschlossen. Die Schriftzüge habe ich mir plottern lassen -kostenpunkt ca. 25 Euro.
Wer absoluten Wert auf Originalität legt, wird wohl nicht mit nachgemachten leben können, aber im direkten Vergleich mit den Katalog Bildern, schneiden die Kopien ganz gut ab.
Die Gabel und die Bremsen werd ich vielleicht noch im Winter in der Hintebau-Farbe lackieren lassen, aber ansonsten bin ich recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.
Auch das angepeilte Gewicht von 10,5 Kg konnte ich locker erreichen (aktuell 10,3 Kg -Tendenz fallend....  )


Hier mal ein Bild :




und hier noch mal der Link zum Katalog :







http://go.mtb-news.de/clickGate.php...ww.mtb-kataloge.de/html/rocky%20mountain.html


Gruß Steffen


----------



## Ikonoklast (6. August 2010)

Pedale gehen garnicht klar, ansonsten super gut!


----------



## elementer (6. August 2010)

Danke SFG, dann werde ich mich demnächst auch mal an die Arbeit machen. Bin zwar eher ein Fan des Originalen, aber hübsches Detail mit dem blauen Logo auf dem Steuerrohr


----------



## SFG (6. August 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Pedale gehen garnicht klar, ansonsten super gut!



Jo, die Pedale sind nurmal so dran, hab mich noch für keine ordentlichen entscheiden können. Bislang bin ich immer Time ATAC gefahren aber die passen optisch überhaupt nicht zum Rest....


----------



## SFG (6. August 2010)

elementer schrieb:


> Danke SFG, dann werde ich mich demnächst auch mal an die Arbeit machen. Bin zwar eher ein Fan des Originalen, aber hübsches Detail mit dem blauen Logo auf dem Steuerrohr



Hallo, die blauen Logos sind originale die ich in England gefunden habe.
Von denen habe ich mehrere und könnte ggf. ein oder zwei Stück abgeben 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## elementer (6. August 2010)

Pedale und Sattel sind _die_ zwei Dinge, bei denen die Funktion vor Optik geht - und Time hat viele Anhänger die drauf schwören, muss also was dran sein ... so what 

Das mit dem blauen Logo wusste ich nicht - meins ist rot-schwarz-silber. Danke für's Angebot, aber ich denke ich werde es wieder so machen.
Habe vorhin noch im mtbr-Forum gestöbert und dort sagt man, dass für die alten Rocky-Logos die Schriftart "Neue Helvetica" verwendet wurde. Werde es mal probieren wenn ich etwas Muße dafür habe.

Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SFG (6. August 2010)

elementer schrieb:


> Pedale und Sattel sind _die_ zwei Dinge, bei denen die Funktion vor Optik geht - und Time hat viele Anhänger die drauf schwören, muss also was dran sein ... so what
> 
> Das mit dem blauen Logo wusste ich nicht - meins ist rot-schwarz-silber. Danke für's Angebot, aber ich denke ich werde es wieder so machen.
> Habe vorhin noch im mtbr-Forum gestöbert und dort sagt man, dass für die alten Rocky-Logos die Schriftart "Neue Helvetica" verwendet wurde. Werde es mal probieren wenn ich etwas Muße dafür habe.
> ...



Hallo, die Logos gab es wohl in blau und rot. Je nach Rahmenfarbe wurden dann entsprechende verklebt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Nasum (20. August 2010)

Wo ich es gerade sehe ich habe ja ein Element race von 97.Wenn wer möchte mach ich da mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen.Rahmen ist Schwarz mit gelben Schriftzug und Hinterbau ist gelb.Wie gesagt ich kann gerne Fotos machen.


----------



## SFG (20. August 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Wo ich es gerade sehe ich habe ja ein Element race von 97.Wenn wer möchte mach ich da mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen.Rahmen ist Schwarz mit gelben Schriftzug und Hinterbau ist gelb.Wie gesagt ich kann gerne Fotos machen.


 
Hallo, ja mach doch mal ...
In der Katalogsammlung (s. o.) fehlt der 97er Katalog leider.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Nasum (20. August 2010)

Ich versuch es heut Abend noch aber spätestens morgen früh hast du es(meine Freundin hat die Kamera).Versprochen...Gib mir noch ein wenig Zeit.Ich muss erstmal Biken bei dem Wetter.Ab nach Thale die Dh Strecke ruft


----------



## Nasum (22. August 2010)

So jetzt aber...schlechte Quali,ich brauch ne neue Kamera.Irgendwas ist  damit.Die ist mal gegen ein Geländer gestossen und seitdem ist das  komisch.


----------



## argh (23. August 2010)

Benutz mal die Suchfunktion. Im Classic-Bereich hat ein User ganz viele Decals (in wirklich hervorragender Qualität) anfertigen lassen und veräußert diese auch.


----------

